# CRS and Iron



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone dose seachem Iron in their CRS tank? If it was RCS I wouldnt mind the experiment but not with my CRS.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Why do you want to dose iron in your CRS tank? For growing plants?

I would recommend not to dose anything in CRS tanks.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Kenshin said:


> Why do you want to dose iron in your CRS tank? For growing plants?
> 
> I would recommend not to dose anything in CRS tanks.


I knew someone would want to know.

The tank I have setup for CRS is a 12g Eclipse. The light on that tank is 13w, it's perfect for Anubis species. There looking a little lighter green and I wanted to dose a little Iron to help combat chlorosis.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I read an article at planet inverts, and it said that really the things you don't want to add are copper and nitrates. The nitrates you just need to add in lower doses. Everything else you can dose within reason. You can check it out at planetinverts.com.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Afyounie said:


> I read an article at planet inverts, and it said that really the things you don't want to add are copper and nitrates. The nitrates you just need to add in lower doses. Everything else you can dose within reason. You can check it out at planetinverts.com.


Thats what I was thinking.

I was just wondering if anyone with a nice herd of higher grade CRS dosed Iron regularly with no problems.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i dosed Iron (CSM+B) and mono potassium phosphate in my old planted crs tank for for over a year and the shrimp never responded to it. form my experience the only thing you don't want to dose in a CRS tank is nitrates and liquid algaecides such as H2O2 or any other algae eliminating product. flourish excel is okay in small quantities like if your spot treating an area but as far as IRON in concerned I dosed it daily in this tank and the shrimp never seemed to care:


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you very much, thats the kind of info I was looking for.



jazzlvr123 said:


> i dosed Iron (CSM+B) and mono potassium phosphate in my old planted crs tank for for over a year and the shrimp never responded to it. form my experience the only thing you don't want to dose in a CRS tank is nitrates and liquid algaecides such as H2O2 or any other algae eliminating product. flourish excel is okay in small quantities like if your spot treating an area but as far as IRON in concerned I dosed it daily in this tank and the shrimp never seemed to care:


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> i dosed Iron (CSM+B) and mono potassium phosphate in my old planted crs tank for for over a year and the shrimp never responded to it. form my experience the only thing you don't want to dose in a CRS tank is nitrates and liquid algaecides such as H2O2 or any other algae eliminating product. flourish excel is okay in small quantities like if your spot treating an area but as far as IRON in concerned I dosed it daily in this tank and the shrimp never seemed to care:


hmm... your CRS are ok with the copper in CSM? How much are you dosing?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

modster said:


> hmm... your CRS are ok with the copper in CSM? How much are you dosing?


im not dosing anything that tank has been torn down for something like 8 months


----------

